# HDR/Photomatix Problems



## BallazDream32

Okay, so when I import the 3 images into photomatix, I get this strange thing where the pictures seem purple/pinkish when they're merged. Not only that, but I get this pinkish line along the right side of the pictures as well. I'm new to photomatix, but I know that my pictures shouldn't really look like this. What's going on?


----------



## Provo

Alternative If you have photoshop you can merge to hdr  then export it as a single hq tiff file into photomatix and your images might be better aligned I sometimes go back and forth on the method but often this method helps alot with moving sections of your hdr such as people or cars the results are much better aligned in ps hope this helps you out.


----------



## Bynx

Was your pic hand held? Ive never had this happen to any of my HDRs. Unless you know there was movement in your pic uncheck ALIGN SOURCE IMAGES and ATTEMPT TO REDUCE GHOSTING ARTIFACTS. I keep Reduce Chromatic Aberations and Reduce Noise clicked. Is that the way the pic looks color wise after the first step (Generate HDR) or after the second step (Tone Mapping).


----------

